# what are you driving ?



## mabdelrasoul (Feb 4, 2013)

Pob started a thread of his dream garage figured id start one of what people are currently driving. 
Lets see some pics people!!

Ill start off. I just got this babe a little over a month ago.

2012 E350 4 Matic fully loaded.


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Feb 4, 2013)

http://imageshack.us/a/img39/1135/20130111204013.jpg


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 4, 2013)

2009 328i

6spd


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Feb 4, 2013)

http://imageshack.us/a/img254/5828/20130111204027.jpg


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Feb 4, 2013)

Nice gymrat. I sort of kinda wish I got the 5 series!! But just couldnt resist the deal I got on this bitch.haha


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 4, 2013)

the turbo I6 is a great motor.  TQ all over the place.


----------



## Cashout (Feb 4, 2013)

Silver 09 M3 convertible, Silver 10 X5M, 78 CJ-7

Sorry just have a camera phone handy at the moment...quick shot of the garage. Jeep is kept at the beach house.


----------



## PFM (Feb 4, 2013)

Moped, skateboard and the occasional shopping cart (Costco shopping cart).


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Feb 4, 2013)

Lmao @pfm. Niceee!


----------



## Curiosity (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm driving a 2004 subaru impreza 5 speed. Not too impressive but its a good car, gets me around just fine. I live way up in the north where we get a lot of snow, 4wd is a requirement for me up here. I've had several subarus, I'm a big fan.


----------



## StoliFTW (Feb 4, 2013)

Actually nothing the moment. Got in an car accident Jan 6 and car was totaled. However my wife just bought a 2009 Saturn Vue XR. We used to have the 2008 model - bought brand new. It's a great car.  

The car in the accident was a 2009 CRV EX-L.


----------



## LeanHerm (Feb 4, 2013)

All you fucks got bmws n shit. I got a freaking chevy equinox.  Hopefully a Harley or a BMW s1000 sport bike. Got rid of my kaw ninja zx10 2010


----------



## bubbagump (Feb 4, 2013)

03 Harley. 04 Avalanche. 07 Crown Vic police interceptor. Yea I know.. But its fast- and looks like an old man car.


----------



## Spongy (Feb 4, 2013)

The Tren Train.


----------



## 63Vette (Feb 4, 2013)

Vette has a really old (50 year old) american made, two seat sports car in silver and black (you will just have to guess) and an IS350 Lexus, and a VTX1300S Custom. Mrs. Vette has an IS350C Lexus and a Hyundai Sonata.


Respect,
Vette


----------



## g0re (Feb 4, 2013)

I got a VW Jetta GLI.

and an 05 Gsxr 600


----------



## #TheMatrix (Feb 4, 2013)

I was into the tuner scene. Ive had 2 mr2 turbos from the nineties. Two won car show awards.  Also had a 05 evoMR. And a 90 fairlady Z. Loved em....but grew out of the tuner world. My lil brother had 5 mr2. Turbos. Now has one rest hes sold.  

Now I want big cars. Looking for a bmw.


----------



## sfstud33 (Feb 4, 2013)

Nothing exciting - GMC Acadia Denali AWD - Just got it in December and i have to say - im in love with heated seats.


----------



## getgains (Feb 4, 2013)

2012 navigator thinking about getting a smart car (for each foot) i hate the navigator but i do BUY AMERICAN even though im CANADIAN


----------



## g0re (Feb 4, 2013)

sfstud33 said:


> Nothing exciting - GMC Acadia Denali AWD - Just got it in December and i have to say - im in love with heated seats.



Can't beat heated seats.  It sucks hopping in a cold car with freezing cold leather seats.

My passenger seats heat doesn't work, i gotta fix that.  Smells like burning plastic if I turn it on.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 4, 2013)

Curiosity said:


> I'm driving a 2004 subaru impreza 5 speed. Not too impressive but its a good car, gets me around just fine. I live way up in the north where we get a lot of snow, 4wd is a requirement for me up here. I've had several subarus, I'm a big fan.



I fucking love subarus... I had an 04 WRX that I built up that I loved... had to get rid of it when I decided to take a crack at tuning it.  I leaned it out a bit too much and even on 93 octane I grenaded the motor lol... I had a dyno reading of 429 horsepower on this mofo... Shit was dangerous...

So after losing a lot of money on that, I picked up a 2005 Legacy 2.5GT Limited Edition. I loved this car.  I blew the turbo on it... 

Cold Side burned out compressor fins 







Hot Side





So because I was replacing the turbo, I figured while I was in there... I replaced
Charge Filter and Pipe, turbo inlet, all turbo coolant, oil, air hoses, Top mount intercooler and associated piping, recirculating BOV, uppipe, downpipe, and turbo-back exhaust... Kept stock ride height, wheels and body parts.  A true sleeper. Only thing that would give this car away was if I stomped on the gas you could hear the turbo sucking air pretty clearly.  I had this one professionally tuned.

Then it got smashed while I was parked at work 

Girl made me get a "reasonable" car... 2011 Ford Taurus.  I like it and all, but I miss my AWD


----------



## sfstud33 (Feb 4, 2013)

getgains said:


> 2012 navigator thinking about getting a smart car (for each foot) i hate the navigator but i do BUY AMERICAN even though im CANADIAN



Ha. I hate smart cars. Its like half a car for the guy who's only half a real man. Those and VW Bugs and Mini Coopers are a pet hate. I like driving a SUV so that in the event of an accident, i wont be the one smooshed to a pulp. I love to buy American too - although i bought my wife a new Sonata last year and thats a nice car.


----------



## corvettels3 (Feb 4, 2013)

09 vette
04 g35

I plan on picking up the new vette in a few years.


----------



## airagee23 (Feb 4, 2013)

05 Nissan Altima SE-R its pretty quick


----------



## LeanHerm (Feb 4, 2013)

Wow pillar you went from a bad ass ride to a Taurus.  Thats worse than me. Lol


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Feb 4, 2013)

Was up with you mofos and having more then one car. Share the wealth man. Lol.


----------



## RustyShackelford (Feb 4, 2013)

F 350 4x4 diesel lariat fully loaded....I have never owned a car.


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 4, 2013)

RustyShackelford said:


> F 350 4x4 diesel lariat fully loaded....I have never owned a car.



I am not seeing to many truck guys here. 
07 Dodge Cummins mega cab short box . 6 speed man. 
I have never owend a car either.


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Feb 4, 2013)

Pob thats fuck8n badassss!!!!! And iv also never owned a car. Its a lease. My ass cant afford that shit


----------



## TheLupinator (Feb 4, 2013)

2003 330xi

5-speed
AWD
Fully Loaded


----------



## mistah187 (Feb 4, 2013)

2006 hayabusa
2012 ford fusion
2009 ford focus
Just got rid of my navigator. Gas hog.


----------



## getgains (Feb 5, 2013)

the wife has a miata i might get in it and take a pic youll laugh your manginas off at that circus is in town


----------



## RedLang (Feb 5, 2013)

Everyone has fancy cars!
I have a decked 91 lexus sc300 (toy car getting interior retrimmed)
Hyundai excel 95 2 door (daily driver)
01 Wr 426
Soon hopefully a kawasaki er6


----------



## Braw16 (Feb 5, 2013)

02 BMW M3 with work done to it also ordered it new in 02. 12 Nissian armada


----------



## DF (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm driving an 05 Tahoe & will drive that fucker until it falls apart.


----------



## LeanHerm (Feb 5, 2013)

Damn Df if I were to guess I'd swear you had a dodge caravan. Haha  at least no one here said the bus yet.


----------



## JOMO (Feb 5, 2013)

2005 dodge neon srt-4. Selling it in 2 months then its public transportation time!


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Feb 5, 2013)

Nice Jomo!


----------



## Yaya (Feb 5, 2013)

1982 Oldsmobile Cutlass Supreme..


dont hate.. hasnt passed inspection since  *weekend at bernies* (89) was playing in theaters ,but i still rock the fucker!!

80s chicks used to love it in the 80s


----------



## Cashout (Feb 5, 2013)

Yaya said:


> 1982 Oldsmobile Cutlass Supreme..
> 
> 
> dont hate.. hasnt passed inspection since  *weekend at bernies* (89) was playing in theaters ,but i still rock the fucker!!
> ...



I love the 80s!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 5, 2013)

JOMO said:


> 2005 dodge neon srt-4. Selling it in 2 months then its public transportation time!



Gay 

Sorry Jomo


----------



## Mass man (Feb 5, 2013)

2010 Chrysler 300...and love it


----------



## JOMO (Feb 5, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Gay
> 
> Sorry Jomo



I will shit on your suby! Best Bang for your buck and I has never given me one problem.

Jk, love me some suburu's also.


----------



## ccpro (Feb 6, 2013)

01 F-150 with 317 thousand miles on it....
Wife 05 Expedtion, 2nd transmission, 2nd Ac.... 
I'm just a po white boy!!!!!


----------



## Mind2muscle (Feb 6, 2013)

Right now a 2001 Buick Regal but looking to get a small-medium sized pickup....any suggestions?


----------



## g0re (Feb 6, 2013)

Mind2muscle said:


> Right now a 2001 Buick Regal but looking to get a small-medium sized pickup....any suggestions?



Small as in like Chevy s10 size? Or small like a Chevy Silverado 1500?


----------



## JOMO (Feb 6, 2013)

Mind2muscle said:


> Right now a 2001 Buick Regal but looking to get a small-medium sized pickup....any suggestions?



2001 Mazda b4000. Nothing screams badass more.


----------



## Illtemper (Feb 6, 2013)

Everyday is my 01 silverado with a 10" suspension lift on 37's
Play toy is my 68 Camaro that I've had since I was 18. True love!! Lol!


----------



## Gettin'Big (Feb 6, 2013)

06 GSXR 1000, 2000 jeep grand Cherokee Laredo for my daily driver, 2010 silverado sitting on 26's with a 2/4 drop and a turbo 95 civic hatchback fully built dyno'd at 423hp 362 tq pushing 18 psi on pump gas running 12.2 in a 1/4 mile with street tires..


----------



## R1rider (Feb 6, 2013)

Bikes- 07 Yamaha R1 and 08 Honda CBR 1000







Car- 2006 Lancer Evolution MR, bone stock no mods.

My weekend joyride, cop magnet......






Car- 2007 BMW 335I sport package

My daily driver


----------



## g0re (Feb 6, 2013)

Nice bikes there R1rider


----------



## R1rider (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks Gore.

I will keep the bikes forever, really like the way the 06-09 bikes look. Not a fan of the newer body styles, except the bmw 1000rr


----------



## g0re (Feb 6, 2013)

Same here, I had an 07 r6s.

Now I have an 05 gixxer.  I have to say I do miss my yahama.


----------



## g0re (Feb 6, 2013)




----------



## mabdelrasoul (Feb 6, 2013)

R1rider said:


> Thanks Gore.
> 
> I will keep the bikes forever, really like the way the 06-09 bikes look. Not a fan of the newer body styles, except the bmw 1000rr



Agreed my brother had a 2007 yamaha r1 black n crome n man she was a beauty


----------



## Mind2muscle (Feb 6, 2013)

g0re said:


> Small as in like Chevy s10 size? Or small like a Chevy Silverado 1500?



yea,  s10 size


----------



## JOMO (Feb 6, 2013)

Mind2muscle said:


> yea,  s10 size



Chevy Colorado??


----------



## SHRUGS (Feb 7, 2013)

My winter ride is a 1986 Military M1009 K5 full size blazer with a 6.2 diesel engine and a turbo 400 tranny. Fuckin bullet proof and bad ass in the snow. We'll get to my summer ride a lil later.  !SHRUGS!


----------



## Azog (Feb 7, 2013)

Former rides:
-2008 BMW 335i Coupe (tons of mods, like lsd, tune, downpipes, suspension, etc.)
-2007 BMW M Coupe (Fully catless, TCK Suspension, wheels and all the rest of the boltons) I really miss this fucking car! Most fun you can have south of a Porsche price tag!
-2012 Mustang 5.0 (sold this one fast, was a nice motor though)

Current:
-2012 Ram 1500 Hemi/4x4
-2008 Yamaha R6. I loved this fucking bike. Started acting too crazy on the street though and sold it to protect my own health/future haha.

I hate this fucking truck. Sucks ass on gas and is constantly throwing codes. 4x4 module breaks every other month and a host of other shit too like all my tail lights and shit. This thing is getting traded in immediately and I am buying a Ford Focus hatch! Prolly buy an early 80s ramcharger as a beater/hunting rig! I am going to be buying a KTM dual sport as well. Should be fun.


----------



## Azog (Feb 7, 2013)

The yamaha was a former ride. We need edit back. I really miss that damned bike!


----------



## Spear (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## JOMO (Feb 8, 2013)

Spear said:


>



Nothing like the whine of a supercharger.


----------



## Yaya (Feb 8, 2013)

nice spear.. however my cutlass supreme was just starting to get cool when karate kid was making its debut to the big screen..
shits on fire now lil child

nice spear!


----------



## heavydeads83 (Feb 8, 2013)

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/694/61732425830138203693588.jpg/


----------



## Yaya (Feb 8, 2013)

wow hdead.. nice truck...

we should tailgate a pats game next october


----------



## Tilltheend (Feb 8, 2013)

http://www.bellenews.com/wp-content...ld-cost-the-firm-up-to-125-million-Euros-.jpg


----------



## Hardpr (Feb 8, 2013)

i have a 78 yugo. bad ass.  fits my gym bag so thats a plus.  i also have a blue bug eye wrx 300 plus hp. momo. i have a saab 95 that i love. and my ole silverado


----------



## heavydeads83 (Feb 9, 2013)

Yaya said:


> wow hdead.. nice truck...
> 
> we should tailgate a pats game next october



head south and we will bro!  we play you guys next year.


----------

